# armocromia: fai il test



## omicron (2 Dicembre 2022)

https://www.notimeforstyle.com/armocromia-test-fai-da-te-per-scoprire-i-tuoi-colori-amici/

io sono estate/inverno, mi donano i colori freddi
voi?


----------



## Marjanna (2 Dicembre 2022)

Io color luna, vario a seconda della luna 
Ma avete visto la pubblicità di H&M? Fa proprio venire voglia di comprare vestiti, scarpe, borse, trucchi... (non necessariamente da H&M)


----------



## omicron (2 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io color luna, vario a seconda della luna
> Ma avete visto la pubblicità di H&M? Fa proprio venire voglia di comprare vestiti, scarpe, borse, trucchi... (non necessariamente da H&M)


L’ho vista la pubblicità, così  tante cose brutte tutte insieme non le avevo viste mai


----------



## Marjanna (2 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> L’ho vista la pubblicità, così  tante cose brutte tutte insieme non le avevo viste mai


Ma dicevo la pubblicità in se, non i vestiti.


----------



## omicron (2 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma dicevo la pubblicità in se, non i vestiti.


La pubblicità si 
I vestiti di h&m negli ultimi anni sono diventati qualcosa di imbarazzante


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Conosco da tempo la teoria.
Ma non è che ognuna di noi non sappia se sta bene in rosso o in verde.


----------



## Vera (2 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> https://www.notimeforstyle.com/armocromia-test-fai-da-te-per-scoprire-i-tuoi-colori-amici/
> 
> io sono estate/inverno, mi donano i colori freddi
> voi?


Io mi vesto come mi pare


----------



## omicron (2 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Io mi vesto come mi pare


----------



## Marjanna (2 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La pubblicità si
> I vestiti di h&m negli ultimi anni sono diventati qualcosa di imbarazzante


Sono stracci. 
Non che siano mai stati indumenti di alta qualità. Ma questa negli anni è scaduta in senso generale.

La pubblicità, molto veloce nel suo svolgimento, mi è balzata all’occhio nel mucchio di molte altre, per il senso di movimento che per assurdo si associa al gelo, accompagnata da una canzone degli anni 60.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Io inverno freddo ed ho scoperto che ci sono colori che mi stanno molto meglio di alcuni che mi piacciono ma rendono il viso più smorto… adesso provo a fare il test


----------



## omicron (2 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io inverno freddo ed ho scoperto che ci sono colori che mi stanno molto meglio di alcuni che mi piacciono ma rendono il viso più smorto… adesso provo a fare il test


Io sono bionda e molto chiara di pelle, ho bisogno di colori decisi, non mi vedo proprio, ad esempio, con  un colore pastello, ma questo già prima di fare il test 
La mia collega infatti che è olivastra, capelli e occhi neri, sta meglio con colori caldi e anche tenui, ha un golfino giallo che le sta benissimo, io penso che sembrerei itterica


----------



## Reginatriste72 (2 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io sono bionda e molto chiara di pelle, ho bisogno di colori decisi, non mi vedo proprio, ad esempio, con  un colore pastello, ma questo già prima di fare il test
> La mia collega infatti che è olivastra, capelli e occhi neri, sta meglio con colori caldi e anche tenui, ha un golfino giallo che le sta benissimo, io penso che sembrerei itterica


Io sono mora pelle chiara, mi stanno bene i colori come il blu, il verde ed il viola. Mi hanno regalato una consulenza di armocromia e di immagine ed ho scoperto un mondo.


----------



## omicron (2 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io sono mora pelle chiara, mi stanno bene i colori come il blu, il verde ed il viola. Mi hanno regalato una consulenza di armocromia e di immagine ed ho scoperto un mondo.


I colori decisi mi sono sempre piaciuti (mia suocera mi ha regalato un golf rosa confetto che non ho mai messo, perché proprio non mi piace), nel mio armadio trovi blu, viola, fucsia, malva, mi piace un sacco il petrolio e ovviamente il nero 
Poi ho fatto il test e ho scoperto che ci avevo pure azzeccato


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> I colori decisi mi sono sempre piaciuti (mia suocera mi ha regalato un golf rosa confetto che non ho mai messo, perché proprio non mi piace), nel mio armadio trovi blu, viola, fucsia, malva, mi piace un sacco il petrolio e ovviamente il nero
> Poi ho fatto il test e ho scoperto che *ci avevo pure azzeccato*


Esistono gli specchi!


----------



## omicron (2 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esistono gli specchi!


C’è gente in giro che non li ha


----------



## Reginatriste72 (2 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> I colori decisi mi sono sempre piaciuti (mia suocera mi ha regalato un golf rosa confetto che non ho mai messo, perché proprio non mi piace), nel mio armadio trovi blu, viola, fucsia, malva, mi piace un sacco il petrolio e ovviamente il nero
> Poi ho fatto il test e ho scoperto che ci avevo pure azzeccato


A me il viola non piace come colore, poi mi sono comprata dei capi e mi stanno benissimo. Io amo i colori pastello ma purtroppo non mi rendono giustizia


----------



## omicron (2 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> A me il viola non piace come colore, poi mi sono comprata dei capi e mi stanno benissimo. Io amo i colori pastello ma purtroppo non mi rendono giustizia


I colori pastello non li metto neanche a mia figlia  lei poi ha i miei colori anche se ha gli occhi chiari, con un fucsia o un azzurro è stupenda  (ma io sono di parte)


----------



## Conilnastrorosa (2 Dicembre 2022)

Winter Deep! Ma lo sapevo già  sono nel settore


----------



## Conilnastrorosa (2 Dicembre 2022)

E vi dirò è bellissimo fare la consulenza d'immagine, hai poi tutta la tua palette con i colori che ti valorizzano


----------



## Reginatriste72 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Conilnastrorosa ha detto:


> E vi dirò è bellissimo fare la consulenza d'immagine, hai poi tutta la tua palette con i colori che ti valorizzano


Si palette di colori e tutti gli abbinamenti


----------



## Marjanna (3 Dicembre 2022)

Conilnastrorosa ha detto:


> Winter Deep! Ma lo sapevo già  sono nel settore


Allora fai un corso nel forum su come si usa l’ombretto nero, che devo ancora capirlo.


----------



## omicron (3 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Conosco da tempo la teoria.
> Ma non è che ognuna di noi non sappia se sta bene in rosso o in verde.


Mi hai fatto venire in mente mia cognata 
Col fatto che ha gli occhi chiari pensa che le stia bene il rossetto rosso fuoco 
Tralasciando il fatto che ha le labbra sottili, ma quel colore le sta malissimo 
Eppure davanti allo specchio ci sta tantissimo


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente mia cognata
> Col fatto che ha gli occhi chiari pensa che le stia bene il rossetto rosso fuoco
> Tralasciando il fatto che ha le labbra sottili, ma quel colore le sta malissimo
> Eppure davanti allo specchio ci sta tantissimo


Ma ci si trucca anche per dipingersi un’altra faccia (e illudersi di avere un’altra personalità) anche in attesa di fare quelli che chiamano ritocchini che rendono irriconoscibili anche per la propria madre.
Ho un’amica che ha sempre messo il rossetto e non capivo perché. Una volta mi ha fatto vedere com’è senza .
Ha una forma lieve di anemia mediterranea e ha le labbra esangui di chi sta svenendo. Mette il rossetto per evitare di sentirsi chiedere ogni cinque minuti se si sente bene.


----------



## Lostris (3 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> https://www.notimeforstyle.com/armocromia-test-fai-da-te-per-scoprire-i-tuoi-colori-amici/
> 
> io sono estate/inverno, mi donano i colori freddi
> voi?


Io sono Winter Cool.

Continuo comunque a mettere i colori che mi piacciono nonostante non tutti siano nella palette che mi è stata consigliata.

Sbagliare consapevolmente e per scelta non ha prezzo


----------



## omicron (3 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ci si trucca anche per dipingersi un’altra faccia (e illudersi di avere un’altra personalità) anche in attesa di fare quelli che chiamano ritocchini che rendono irriconoscibili anche per la propria madre.
> Ho un’amica che ha sempre messo il rossetto e non capivo perché. Una volta mi ha fatto vedere com’è senza .
> Ha una forma lieve di anemia mediterranea e ha le labbra esangui di chi sta svenendo. Mette il rossetto per evitare di sentirsi chiedere ogni cinque minuti se si sente bene.


No no ma mia cognata mica ha qualche tipo di problema (ha solo un naso piuttosto pronunciato che però non le ha mai creato complessi),  è che è convinta che quel colore le doni molto, così come un certo tipo di abbigliamento non adatto al suo fisico


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No no ma mia cognata mica ha qualche tipo di problema (ha solo un naso piuttosto pronunciato che però non le ha mai creato complessi),  è che è convinta che quel colore le doni molto, così come un certo tipo di abbigliamento non adatto al suo fisico


Ma la fa sentire più aderente alla sua immagine interna.
Io ne vedo anche in televisione, eppure dovrebbero avere consulenti di immagine!
Soprattutto si nota chi non accetta una immagine adeguata all’età.
Non si manifesta solo attraverso gli interventi chirurgici, ma nella fatica ad accettare di avere un ruolo diverso da quello di “bomba sexy” che aveva dato successo da giovani.


----------



## omicron (3 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la fa sentire più aderente alla sua immagine interna.
> Io ne vedo anche in televisione, eppure dovrebbero avere consulenti di immagine!
> Soprattutto si nota chi non accetta una immagine adeguata all’età.
> Non si manifesta solo attraverso gli interventi chirurgici, ma nella fatica ad accettare di avere un ruolo diverso da quello di “bomba sexy” che aveva dato successo da giovani.


Questo lo fa anche lei,  a quello mi riferivo quando parlavo di abbigliamento, ha 35 anni e d’estate vuole a tutti i costi mettere vestitini scollati e corti (o l’una o l’altra), tutine da ragazzina, canotte… è 1,55 e ha la sesta di reggiseno  
Io per carità non le dico nulla, lei si sente superfiga…


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Questo lo fa anche lei,  a quello mi riferivo quando parlavo di abbigliamento, ha 35 anni e d’estate vuole a tutti i costi mettere vestitini scollati e corti (o l’una o l’altra), tutine da ragazzina, canotte… è 1,55 e ha la sesta di reggiseno
> Io per carità non le dico nulla, lei si sente superfiga…


Ha 35 anni, non 65.
Forse sei tu che pensi che si sia vecchie troppo presto!


----------



## omicron (3 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha 35 anni, non 65.
> Forse sei tu che pensi che si sia vecchie troppo presto!


Lei si veste da 15enne


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Lei si veste da 15enne


No. Sono le quindicenni che si vestono da adulte.
Poi dubito che abbia la sesta, magari sembra a te che dici di avere la prima.


----------



## omicron (3 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Sono le quindicenni che si vestono da adulte.
> Poi dubito che abbia la sesta, magari sembra a te che dici di avere la prima.


No no scusa l’ho vista anche in costume eh…   le arrivano all’ombelico, non sono neanche belle da vedere 
Per il suo compleanno aveva comprato un vestito incrociato (aveva letteralmente le tette di fuori), a fantasia orientale, era assolutamente inguardabile  e le stava pure male
Lei era contentissima


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No no scusa l’ho vista anche in costume eh…   le arrivano all’ombelico, non sono neanche belle da vedere
> Per il suo compleanno aveva comprato un vestito incrociato (aveva letteralmente le tette di fuori), a fantasia orientale, era assolutamente inguardabile  e le stava pure male
> Lei era contentissima


Non metto in dubbio la sgradevolezza, sono i casi in cui sono favorevole a un intervento chirurgico, ma la misura. 
Comunque è consueto che chi ha poco seno trovi sgradevole chi ne ha e viceversa.


----------



## omicron (3 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non metto in dubbio la sgradevolezza, sono i casi in cui sono favorevole a un intervento chirurgico, ma la misura.
> Comunque è consueto che chi ha poco seno trovi sgradevole chi ne ha e viceversa.


 Non trovo sgradevole un bel seno
Anzi
Ma appunto un bel seno… non qualcosa di sfatto 
per il suo fisico e per la sua altezza le starebbe bene la metà del seno che ha
Ho delle amiche che hanno rifatto il seno, una fisicamente si assomiglia a mia cognata, ha una terza piena e il corpo è molto più armonico


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non trovo sgradevole un bel seno
> Anzi
> Ma appunto un bel seno… non qualcosa di sfatto
> per il suo fisico e per la sua altezza le starebbe bene la metà del seno che ha
> Ho delle amiche che hanno rifatto il seno, una fisicamente si assomiglia a mia cognata, ha una terza piena e il corpo è molto più armonico


Però se lei se ne frega di ciò che per è sproporzione, beata lei!


----------



## omicron (3 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però se lei se ne frega di ciò che per è sproporzione, beata lei!


Ah lei se la tira pure tanto


----------



## MariLea (3 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> https://www.notimeforstyle.com/armocromia-test-fai-da-te-per-scoprire-i-tuoi-colori-amici/
> 
> io sono estate/inverno, mi donano i colori freddi
> voi?


Carino 'sto test!
Io sono estate fredda,
avevo letto del''armocromia, ma non avevo mai approfondito,
oggi so p.e. che devo evitare il bianco (che adoro) a favore del panna, vorrà dire che quando si saranno sciupati i bianchi li sostituirò


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Carino 'sto test!
> Io sono estate fredda,
> avevo letto del''armocromia, ma non avevo mai approfondito,
> oggi so p.e. che devo evitare il bianco (che adoro) a favore del panna, vorrà dire che quando si saranno sciupati i bianchi li sostituirò


Basta che li fai lavare a me... panna o grigio garantiti


----------



## Marjanna (3 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah lei se la tira pure tanto


Omicron però di tutte le donne che fanno parte della tua vita, pare non ce ne sia una che si salva.
Se una ha il seno grosso, può vedere una con meno seno come piatta come una tavola.
Una grassa vede una donna diversa da lei, secca.
Una magra vede una donna donna leggermente in carne obesa sfatta.
Se vogliamo star a cercare il pelo nell’uovo, ce n’è per tutte.

Non è che caratteristiche diverse dalle nostre levano qualcosa a noi, o levano qualcosa a chi ci è vicino.
Anche se esiste la chirurgia estetica non è che tutti debbano ricorrervi o vogliano o possano investire soldi in tal senso.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Omicron però di tutte le donne che fanno parte della tua vita, pare non ce ne sia una che si salva.
> Se una ha il seno grosso, può vedere una con meno seno come piatta come una tavola.
> Una grassa vede una donna diversa da lei, secca.
> Una magra vede una donna donna leggermente in carne obesa sfatta.
> ...



L ho pensato anche io....


----------



## omicron (3 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Omicron però di tutte le donne che fanno parte della tua vita, pare non ce ne sia una che si salva.
> Se una ha il seno grosso, può vedere una con meno seno come piatta come una tavola.
> Una grassa vede una donna diversa da lei, secca.
> Una magra vede una donna donna leggermente in carne obesa sfatta.
> ...


Ma non direi che non se ne salva una 
Anzi
Ho molte amiche che considero delle gran belle donne così come la mia collega 
Poi a me piace la proporzione
Ho un’amica che anche quando era ingrassata aveva una proporzione del corpo assolutamente invidiabile 
Mia cognata la trovo sproporzionata perché è bassa, ha spalle e torace larghi, un seno enorme e le gambette corte 
Le mie due amiche che si sono rifatte il seno sono sorelle e hanno sempre speso tantissimo per il loro aspetto, una delle due è decisamente figa e a parer mio non aveva neanche bisogno di rifarsi avendo già di suo una seconda abbondante, la sorella era più piatta di me e per lei era una spina nel fianco 
Io mi trovo sproporzionata, per la mia altezza e i miei fianchi mi mancano due taglie di seno


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> L ho pensato anche io....


Ah non avevo dubbi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma non direi che non se ne salva una
> Anzi
> Ho molte amiche che considero delle gran belle donne così come la mia collega
> Poi a me piace la proporzione
> ...


Infatti non ho osato scriverlo subito...
Perché volevo evitarmi una flippica pazzesca..

Ma ... effettivamente hai sempre descritto donne poco piacevoli...
Non mi pare di aver letto qualcosa di entusiasmante su qualcuna...hai avuto da ridire persino su tua madre in quanto eccede col cibo dato a tua figlia ...(ci sta che tu sia contrariata...ma cara grazie che esistono sto nonni... altrimenti sai quanti ragazzetti a spasso che avremmo?)
Per non parlare di tua nipote che hai demolito in tutti i modi ...

Solo ora nella risposta a @Marjanna hai dato un commento positivo su due amiche...

Sarà magari semplicemente il tuo modo di rapportarti col genere femminile...

Non oso pensare a come mi potresti descrivermi mai mi vedessi


----------



## Marjanna (3 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma non direi che non se ne salva una
> Anzi
> Ho molte amiche che considero delle gran belle donne così come la mia collega
> Poi a me piace la proporzione
> ...


Stando al tuo ragionamento, dovresti rifarti il seno.

Se una non è proporzionata, considerando che il 90% delle donne probabilmente se dovesse combaciare con i canoni avrebbe da porre qualche modifica nel suo corpo, che deve fare... andare in giro col burka, non ho capito.
So benissimo che ci possiamo trovare davanti persone conciate in modo che noi riteniamo inappropriato, però alla fine tutto rientro nella creazione di scimmie depilate, a pare non siamo tanto diversi da questo







Tua cognata probabilmente non ti va giù per altre ragioni, e allora stai a guardare qualsiasi cosa la riguardi. Potrebbe essere? Poi magari è una delle persone che vedi più frequentemente, ti toccherà passarci il Natale insieme e farle pure gli auguri...


----------



## MariLea (3 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta che li fai lavare a me... panna o grigio garantiti


Te possino
Ormai con le nuove lavatrici con carico 9/10kg mettete tutto dentro senza separare


----------



## omicron (3 Dicembre 2022)

@bravagiulia75 e @Marjanna scusate ma di me non ci avete capito una sega
Ma non importa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @bravagiulia75 e @Marjanna scusate ma di me non ci avete capito una sega
> Ma non importa


Guarda sono quasi 50 anni che non capisco un cazzo
Posso continuare per altri 50...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Dicembre 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Te possino
> Ormai con le nuove lavatrici con carico 9/10kg mettete tutto dentro senza separare


Maaaaaa....
Mia sorella è riuscita a tingere il catino dei panni....con una tenda che ha rilasciato buona parte del colore...per fortuna che ha avuto l accortezza di lasciarla lì in ammollo ....
Se l avesse messa in lavatrice anche con 8 foglietti acchiappacolore avrebbe tinto tutto


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @bravagiulia75 e @Marjanna scusate ma di me non ci avete capito una sega
> Ma non importa


No, io credo che tu abbia una idea di armonia, fisica, ma anche di vita che è tua.
Ma anch’io ho la mia.
Ognuna di voi (tu compresa, ma non solo tu) ha scritto cose che non rientrano nella mia idea di armonia.
Ma ognuna ha la propria. Poi a me piace la imperfezione, il sorriso un po’ storto, un po’ di disarmonia di proporzioni e la varietà delle forme e dei lineamenti.
Se guardiamo le donne e gli uomini diventati prototipi di bellezza, sono tutti diversissimi per colori, amocromia  e proporzioni. Poi ci sta che a me piaccia maggiormente Audrey Hepburn di Sofia Loren, ma poi non è vero, mi piacciono entrambe, così come trovo fantastiche Marilyn e Grace Kelly che sono due bionde opposte, ma che dire di Kim Basinger, Charlize Theron o Sharon Stone.
Ovviamente nessuna di noi è paragonabile a queste, almeno credo, io no di sicuro, ma chi se ne frega?! 
Un tempo non conoscevo nessuno del forum e leggevo altezze assurde (per me ) e pensavo che esagerassero. Perché nella mia vita ho conosciuto molte donne che dichiaravano la mia altezza, ma mi arrivavano sempre sotto l’orecchio. 
Non esageravano, senza salire sul gradino @Lostris , ma chi se ne frega, non ce lo mettiamo?
Non siamo in gara.
E se qua dice che è bassa e dichiara più cm di me, è una sua valutazione. Io mi sento in un range accettabile. 
Ho usato i cm perché è una cosa misurabile e non ha niente a che vedere con il fascino.
Rilassiamoci!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Maaaaaa....
> Mia sorella è riuscita a tingere il catino dei panni....con una tenda che ha rilasciato buona parte del colore...per fortuna che ha avuto l accortezza di lasciarla lì in ammollo ....
> Se l avesse messa in lavatrice anche con 8 foglietti acchiappacolore avrebbe tinto tutto


Ma che tenda era?


----------



## Lostris (3 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un tempo non conoscevo nessuno del forum e leggevo altezze assurde (per me ) e pensavo che esagerassero. Perché nella mia vita ho conosciuto molte donne che dichiaravano la mia altezza, ma mi arrivavano sempre sotto l’orecchio.
> Non esageravano, senza salire sul gradino @Lostris , ma chi se ne frega, non ce lo mettiamo?
> Non siamo in gara.
> E se qua dice che è bassa e dichiara più cm di me, è una sua valutazione. Io mi sento in un range accettabile.
> ...


Ma se io sono 177 centimetri di puro fascino! 

Comunque recentemente ho finalmente conosciuto la sensazione di sentirmi più bassa di un’altra donna.
Non mi capita spessissimo nemmeno con gli uomini, con le donne (non frequentando il mondo del basket e della pallavolo) praticamente mai. 

Mi piace un casino questa sensazione.
Ho pensato che deve diventare mia amica per forza.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che tenda era?


Una tenda...presa...chissà dove...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma se io sono 177 centimetri di puro fascino!
> 
> Comunque recentemente ho finalmente conosciuto la sensazione di sentirmi più bassa di un’altra donna.
> Non mi capita spessissimo nemmeno con gli uomini, con le donne (non frequentando il mondo del basket e della pallavolo) praticamente mai.
> ...


Poveretta


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Una tenda...presa...chissà dove...


Mai visto stingere le tende. Forse quelle simil velo sintetiche rosse?


----------



## omicron (3 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma se io sono 177 centimetri di puro fascino!
> 
> Comunque recentemente ho finalmente conosciuto la sensazione di sentirmi più bassa di un’altra donna.
> Non mi capita spessissimo nemmeno con gli uomini, con le donne (non frequentando il mondo del basket e della pallavolo) praticamente mai.
> ...


Ti farei conoscere due mie amiche 
Una 1.78 l’altra 1.81
Sono 1.72 mi sento una nana


----------



## Marjanna (3 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @bravagiulia75 e @Marjanna scusate ma di me non ci avete capito una sega
> Ma non importa


Infatti non ho capito.

Parlavi di tua cognata, dicevi:
1) col fatto che ha gli occhi chiari pensa le stia bene il rossetto rosso fuoco, mentre sta malissimo. Tralasci sul fatto che ha pure le labbra sottili, ma scrivendolo è qualcosa che comunque fai notare di questa persona.
2) non ha alcun problema, la cognata, ha solo un naso piuttosto pronunciato che però non le ha mai creato complessi. E due.
3) ha 35 anni, d’estate vuole a tutti i costi (???) mettere vestitini scollati e corti (o l’una o l’altra), tutine da ragazzina, canotte… è 1,55 e ha la sesta di reggiseno. Tu per carità, per compassione, non le dici nulla e lei si sente super figa.
4) l’hai vista in costume e ha le tette che le arrivano all’ombelico, sfatte, che non sono belle da vedere.
5) al suo compleanno, a cui tu eri invitata deduco, aveva un vestito inguardabile e che le stava male. Ad oggi sei perplessa del fatto che fosse contenta.
6) concludi dicendo che per il fisico che ha le starebbero bene due taglie in meno

Ricapitolando: alta 1,55, occhi chiari con naso pronunciato e labbra sottili a cui applica rossetto rosso fuoco, seno sfatto che le arriva all’ombelico di taglia 6, d’estate indossa vestiti scollati o corti, tutine da ragazzine e canotte. Si sente contenta e super figa, nonostante sia sproporzionata.

Tu pure ti senti sproporzionata, perchè ti mancano due taglie di reggiseno dici, e non capisci -chiedo- perchè lei sia contenta e si senta figa? E’ questo?


----------



## omicron (3 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Infatti non ho capito.
> 
> Parlavi di tua cognata, dicevi:
> 1) col fatto che ha gli occhi chiari pensa le stia bene il rossetto rosso fuoco, mentre sta malissimo. Tralasci sul fatto che ha pure le labbra sottili, ma scrivendolo è qualcosa che comunque fai notare di questa persona.
> ...


Guarda… sul serio 
Ho saltato tutto quello che hai scritto
però se parlo di mia cognata non capisco perché secondo te non mi sta bene nessuno
Anzi no
Non mi interessa neanche capire


----------



## Lostris (3 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ti farei conoscere due mie amiche
> Una 1.78 l’altra 1.81
> Sono 1.72 mi sento una nana


più o meno.. alla mia altezza.
La donna che ho conosciuto, che mi fa sentire (evviva!) piccola, è alta 1,94


----------



## Marjanna (3 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Guarda… sul serio
> Ho saltato tutto quello che hai scritto
> però se parlo di mia cognata non capisco perché secondo te non mi sta bene nessuno
> Anzi no
> Non mi interessa neanche capire


Ho scritto _pare non ce ne sia una che si salva _perchè mi è capito spesso di leggere tuoi commenti in cui racconti qualcosa di persone vicine a te, e nei racconti ti poni dubbiosa, critica verso la persona di cui parli. O perlomeno è una percezione. Pare che tu sia costretta in una qualche cerchia di tipo affettivo, che invece ti pesa un sacco, e non provi affetto per queste persone. Non è una critica, se pensi lo sia. 
Come ti ho scritto, magari passerà, niente è statico, però invecchiando vedo proprio noi uomini come un gruppo di scimmie, solo la giungla l’abbiano riempita di cemento, e abbiamo creato un sacco di cose, tra cui le mode. A me diverte talvolta partecipare a questo, alla nostra giungla, però non ne ho una visione assoluta. Percui se hai sentito un peso di assoluto nelle mie parole, non era mia intenzione, non me ne viene niente in tasca.


----------



## omicron (3 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho scritto _pare non ce ne sia una che si salva _perchè mi è capito spesso di leggere tuoi commenti in cui racconti qualcosa di persone vicine a te, e nei racconti ti poni dubbiosa, critica verso la persona di cui parli. O perlomeno è una percezione. Pare che tu sia costretta in una qualche cerchia di tipo affettivo, che invece ti pesa un sacco, e non provi affetto per queste persone. Non è una critica, se pensi lo sia.
> Come ti ho scritto, magari passerà, niente è statico, però invecchiando vedo proprio noi uomini come un gruppo di scimmie, solo la giungla l’abbiano riempita di cemento, e abbiamo creato un sacco di cose, tra cui le mode. A me diverte talvolta partecipare a questo, alla nostra giungla, però non ne ho una visione assoluta. Percui se hai sentito un peso di assoluto nelle mie parole, non era mia intenzione, non me ne viene niente in tasca.


Hai confermato che di me non hai capito niente
Ma ripeto che non mi importa


----------



## MariLea (4 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mai visto stingere le tende. Forse quelle simil velo sintetiche rosse?


In questo non sei ancora riuscita eh?
se @bravagiulia75  ci dice quali sono queste tende ci coloriamo i miei bianchi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Dicembre 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> In questo non sei ancora riuscita eh?
> se @bravagiulia75  ci dice quali sono queste tende ci coloriamo i miei bianchi


Ti faccio conoscere mia sorella e risolviamo un sacco di messaggi....
E spiegazioni.asrtali


----------



## Marjanna (4 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Hai confermato che di me non hai capito niente
> Ma ripeto che non mi importa


Queste due espressioni messe insieme dicono parecchio


----------



## omicron (4 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Queste due espressioni messe insieme dicono parecchio


Non me ne importa niente di dire parecchio


----------



## MariLea (4 Dicembre 2022)

Tutti lo pensiamo di certa gente che veste o si trucca o si atteggia in modo ridicolo... ma non diciamo niente.
Viva la faccia di chi lo dice sinceramente senza falso buonismo.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Tutti lo pensiamo di certa gente che veste o si trucca o si atteggia in modo ridicolo... ma non diciamo niente.
> Viva la faccia di chi lo dice sinceramente senza falso buonismo.


Ma certo che, se vedo una con perfino più cellulite di me con leggings bianchi, mi chiedo “Ma perché?”
Ho un’amica che è magra e senza capelli bianchi che si veste da vecchia perché ha deciso che dopo i cinquant’anni solo gonne sotto il ginocchio, pantaloni con le pence e colori nella palette del marrone.  cerco di farle prendere altre cose. Glielo dico sempre e ci ridiamo. Però non le denigro fisicamente. Ho un’amica di 140kg  e la trovo bella, non dimostra i suoi kg e si veste benissimo.


----------



## omicron (4 Dicembre 2022)

Ma io non denigro nessuno, ho solo occhi e una testa per valutare quello che vedo 
Poi io sono una persona distratta e profondamente menefreghista, se noto qualcosa è perché è evidente  e palese 
Ma non è che vado da qualcuno a dire “oh fai schifo dovresti fare quello che dico io” 
Li vedo, faccio le mie valutazioni ma alla fine me ne frego


----------



## Marjanna (4 Dicembre 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Tutti lo pensiamo di certa gente che veste o si trucca o si atteggia in modo ridicolo... ma non diciamo niente.
> Viva la faccia di chi lo dice sinceramente senza falso buonismo.


Direi che più generalmente si tende a partire da un concetto di norma applicato a se stessi, a quel che sono i propri usi e costumi.
Poi c’è una sorta di norma sociale, di cosa si può dire e cosa non si può dire. 
Personalmente non ravvedo sincerità in un’opinione verso una persona che si frequenta scritta nel web, o riportata ad altri senza che i diretti interessati lo sappiano.
Il buonismo viene applicato, come tolleranza della diversità e dei gusti altrui, ma non mi pare sia cattivo fare notare qualcosa che troviamo stoni a qualcuno che ci è vicino, non vedo dove sia il problema, se non che nel farlo potremmo trovare chi non riconosce la nostra come norma. 
In alcuni casi, come quello raccontato, la norma presunta arriva persino a mettere in dubbio la felicità della persona, ridicola persino nel suo provare gioia, in quanto ridicola dalla testa ai piedi (naso, bocca, seno, look).
Però poi sempre nel web, si leggono ovazioni a fronte di alcune persone che non si scavano una fossa e ci si buttano dentro, come il caso Vanessa Incontrada.
Se una persona ha raggiunto soglie che troviamo particolarmente distanti dalla nostra norma, potrebbero esserci dei risvolti, come banalmente può essere in casi di obesità maggiore, oppure potrebbe essere una persona che per problemi economici non può eseguire interventi (da una chirurgia estetica, per chi la considera norma, ad una tinta per i capelli). Ho scritto cose facilmente intuibili e sdoganate, sempre si vogliano intuire. 

Una signora, raggiunta una certa età, ha scelto di lasciarsi i capelli bianchi, e tra una chiacchera e l’altra, ha messo al corrente tutti di questa sua scelta, prima di iniziare a mostrarsi con i capelli bianchi. Secondo te, perchè lo ha fatto?


----------



## MariLea (4 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo che, se vedo una con perfino più cellulite di me con leggings bianchi, mi chiedo “Ma perché?”
> Ho un’amica che è magra e senza capelli bianchi che si veste da vecchia perché ha deciso che dopo i cinquant’anni solo gonne sotto il ginocchio, pantaloni con le pence e colori nella palette del marrone.  cerco di farle prendere altre cose. Glielo dico sempre e ci ridiamo. Però non le denigro fisicamente. Ho un’amica di 140kg  e la trovo bella, non dimostra i suoi kg e si veste benissimo.


Ma infatti è quello che si chiede @omicron qui sul forum: "ma perchè?"

Che la tua amica di 140 kg sia bella è credibile perchè evidentemente veste con classe e non si atteggia a vistosa bomba sexy, il discrime non sta nella perfezione dei canoni di bellezza.


----------



## omicron (4 Dicembre 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Ma infatti è quello che si chiede @omicron qui sul forum: "ma perchè?"
> 
> Che la tua amica di 140 kg sia bella è credibile perchè evidentemente veste con classe e non si atteggia a vistosa bomba sexy, il discrime non sta nella perfezione dei canoni di bellezza.


No macché io sono una pessima persona


----------



## Vera (4 Dicembre 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Tutti lo pensiamo di certa gente che veste o si trucca o si atteggia in modo ridicolo... ma non diciamo niente.
> Viva la faccia di chi lo dice sinceramente senza falso buonismo.


Sono molto fan della schiettezza. I criticoni sono una cosa a parte.
Tutti abbiamo gli occhi ed un proprio pensiero. Spesso mi ritrovo a pensare "Ma un'amica non ce l'ha?". Ma ammiro anche tanto chi si "concia" come cazzo vuole, fregandosene del giudizio altrui.


----------



## MariLea (4 Dicembre 2022)

[


Marjanna ha detto:


> Direi che più generalmente si tende a partire da un concetto di norma applicato a se stessi, a quel che sono i propri usi e costumi.
> Poi c’è una sorta di norma sociale, di cosa si può dire e cosa non si può dire.
> Personalmente non ravvedo sincerità in un’opinione verso una persona che si frequenta scritta nel web, o riportata ad altri senza che i diretti interessati lo sappiano.
> Il buonismo viene applicato, come tolleranza della diversità e dei gusti altrui, ma non mi pare sia cattivo fare notare qualcosa che troviamo stoni a qualcuno che ci è vicino, non vedo dove sia il problema, se non che nel farlo potremmo trovare chi non riconosce la nostra come norma.
> ...


Per la prima parte vale la risposta sopra a @Brunetta 
Perché la signora abbia comunicato che non avrebbe più tinto i capelli non saprei, per evitare critiche dopo? Tanto arriveranno lo stesso...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Per la prima parte vale la risposta sopra a @Brunetta
> Perché la signora abbia comunicato che non avrebbe più tinto i capelli non saprei, per evitare critiche dopo? Tanto arriveranno lo stesso...


È indubbio che i capelli bianchi invecchino, la cosa è aggravata dal fatto che se li tingono tutte e molti.
Tanto è vero che io, che non li tingo, ogni tanto penso di farlo. 
Immagino che, chi non vede una persona da tempo, inevitabilmente la trovi invecchiata, se ha i capelli bianchi di più, la signora avrà voluto preparare gli altri per non sentirsi guardata come uno zombie.


----------



## MariLea (4 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono molto fan della schiettezza. I criticoni sono una cosa a parte.
> Tutti abbiamo gli occhi ed un proprio pensiero. Spesso mi ritrovo a pensare "Ma un'amica non ce l'ha?". Ma ammiro anche tanto chi si "concia" come cazzo vuole, fregandosene del giudizio altrui.


Ma appunto un'amica dovrebbe garbatamente consigliarle qualcosa...
Poi ammiro anch'io chi fa come gli pare, anche gli stravaganti eh! Sapessi quanti ne ho frequentati in passato...   
 Ma riconosco il diritto ai giudizi negativi.


----------



## MariLea (4 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È indubbio che i capelli bianchi invecchino, la cosa è aggravata dal fatto che se li tingono tutte e molti.
> Tanto è vero che io, che non li tingo, ogni tanto penso di farlo.
> Immagino che, chi non vede una persona da tempo, inevitabilmente la trovi invecchiata, se ha i capelli bianchi di più, la signora avrà voluto preparare gli altri per non sentirsi guardata come uno zombie.


Che poi vanno pure di moda... ventenni che li tingono bianchi o argento...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Dicembre 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Che poi vanno pure di moda... ventenni che li tingono bianchi o argento...


Bellissimo colore...
Io lo sto valutando...ma qua me lo bocciano...
Ma ...una bella cresta bianca/grigia...
Una meraviglia...


----------



## omicron (4 Dicembre 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Che poi vanno pure di moda... ventenni che li tingono bianchi o argento...


Mia zia si tingeva da anni, un giorno andò a raparsi a zero perché non ne poteva più, da allora porta i capelli cortissimi e li ha tutti grigi, sta benissimo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mia zia si tingeva da anni, un giorno andò a raparsi a zero perché non ne poteva più, da allora porta i capelli cortissimi e li ha tutti grigi, sta benissimo


Finirò come tua zia...
Oopppss...ma io sono già quasi rasata...


----------



## MariLea (4 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Bellissimo colore...
> Io lo sto valutando...ma qua me lo bocciano...
> Ma ...una bella cresta bianca/grigia...
> Una meraviglia...


Mi piace molto il platino, molto seducente 
eviterei però il grigio x i motivi che citava @Brunetta ... sono andata a fare colazione al bar che non frequentavo da molto e trovo il barista dimagrito, capelli grigi, penso che non sta bene in salute, gli faccio i complimenti per il nuovo look (riferendomi al gilet rocchettaro) e lui "grazie, merito di mia moglie che mi ha consigliato la tinta grigia"  a me era sembrato invecchiato di botto non l'avevo capito che si era tinto i capelli


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2022)

Moltissimi calciatori dei Mondiali in Qatar hanno i capelli tinti di grigio.
Chissà qual è l’azienda che produce la tinta che li ha pagati?


----------



## Marjanna (4 Dicembre 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> [
> 
> Per la prima parte vale la risposta sopra a @Brunetta
> Perché la signora abbia comunicato che non avrebbe più tinto i capelli non saprei, per evitare critiche dopo? Tanto arriveranno lo stesso...


Io trovo sempre interessante la lettura diversa che si può dare a qualcosa. Tu hai pensato subito a possibile critiche, e poi hai scritto di moda, il grigio è di moda tra i giovani, pertanto non si può valutare come simbolo di vecchio.
Eppure questa signora è andata in giro con una ricrescita visibile, prima di arrivare al bianco. Bianco (o grigio) che non è stato quello lavorato da una parrucchiera, ma il colore dei capelli naturale di una persona anziana.
@Brunetta ci ha beccato quando ha scritto di preparare gli altri, ma non tanto a chi non l’avrebbe rivista dopo tanto tempo, ma a chi avrebbe visto un cambio di norma. La sua comunicazione è una rassicurazione.
In effetti l’aspetto visivo è di impatto, credimi che non sembra una giovane con la tinta creata per moda, o quelle immagini che si vedono in film, come il bianco di Meryl Streep nel film_ Il diavolo veste prada_. E’ stato un salto che ha deciso di fare, di non mascherare più un colore, che insieme ad una pelle di una persona anziana, rimanda a quello che è: anziana. Ho visto molte donne anziane con i capelli bianchi, però non avevo mai assistito al passaggio, e da donna la cura del capello, la luce che da al volto, fa parte della nostra femminilità. Se lo vedi da distante è una cosa, ma da vicino (e con vicino ci metto anche la mia età, che non è quella di quando guardavo a 20 o 30 anni), è una sorta di dichiarazione a se stessi prima di tutto, del tempo che si porta.
Non do a questo un valore aggiunto, ne vi levo valore. E’ qualcosa che ho osservato, che mi porterò nel bagaglio e che potrà essere tra le cose che andrò a elaborare quando sarà il mio tempo, sempre ci arrivi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io trovo sempre interessante la lettura diversa che si può dare a qualcosa. Tu hai pensato subito a possibile critiche, e poi hai scritto di moda, il grigio è di moda tra i giovani, pertanto non si può valutare come simbolo di vecchio.
> Eppure questa signora è andata in giro con una ricrescita visibile, prima di arrivare al bianco. Bianco (o grigio) che non è stato quello lavorato da una parrucchiera, ma il colore dei capelli naturale di una persona anziana.
> @Brunetta ci ha beccato quando ha scritto di preparare gli altri, ma non tanto a chi non l’avrebbe rivista dopo tanto tempo, ma a chi avrebbe visto un cambio di norma. La sua comunicazione è una rassicurazione.
> In effetti l’aspetto visivo è di impatto, credimi che non sembra una giovane con la tinta creata per moda, o quelle immagini che si vedono in film, come il bianco di Meryl Streep nel film_ Il diavolo veste prada_. E’ stato un salto che ha deciso di fare, di non mascherare più un colore, che insieme ad una pelle di una persona anziana, rimanda a quello che è: anziana. Ho visto molte donne anziane con i capelli bianchi, però non avevo mai assistito al passaggio, e da donna la cura del capello, la luce che da al volto, fa parte della nostra femminilità. Se lo vedi da distante è una cosa, ma da vicino (e con vicino ci metto anche la mia età, che non è quella di quando guardavo a 20 o 30 anni), è una sorta di dichiarazione a se stessi prima di tutto, del tempo che si porta.
> Non do a questo un valore aggiunto, ne vi levo valore. E’ qualcosa che ho osservato, che mi porterò nel bagaglio e che potrà essere tra le cose che andrò a elaborare quando sarà il mio tempo, sempre ci arrivi.


Mia mamma si è sempre tinta i capelli per nascondere il bianco/grigio...
Dopo il primo ciclo di chemio a capelli ricresciuti...li ha lasciati naturali...
Aveva un colore meraviglioso...naturale...
Altro che tinte!


----------



## perplesso (4 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Moltissimi calciatori dei Mondiali in Qatar hanno i capelli tinti di grigio.
> Chissà qual è l’azienda che produce la tinta che li ha pagati?


basta guardare l'elenco degli sponsor della manifestazione


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io trovo sempre interessante la lettura diversa che si può dare a qualcosa. Tu hai pensato subito a possibile critiche, e poi hai scritto di moda, il grigio è di moda tra i giovani, pertanto non si può valutare come simbolo di vecchio.
> Eppure questa signora è andata in giro con una ricrescita visibile, prima di arrivare al bianco. Bianco (o grigio) che non è stato quello lavorato da una parrucchiera, ma il colore dei capelli naturale di una persona anziana.
> @Brunetta ci ha beccato quando ha scritto di preparare gli altri, ma non tanto a chi non l’avrebbe rivista dopo tanto tempo, ma a chi avrebbe visto un cambio di norma. La sua comunicazione è una rassicurazione.
> In effetti l’aspetto visivo è di impatto, credimi che non sembra una giovane con la tinta creata per moda, o quelle immagini che si vedono in film, come il bianco di Meryl Streep nel film_ Il diavolo veste prada_. E’ stato un salto che ha deciso di fare, di non mascherare più un colore, che insieme ad una pelle di una persona anziana, rimanda a quello che è: anziana. Ho visto molte donne anziane con i capelli bianchi, però non avevo mai assistito al passaggio, e da donna la cura del capello, la luce che da al volto, fa parte della nostra femminilità. Se lo vedi da distante è una cosa, ma da vicino (e con vicino ci metto anche la mia età, che non è quella di quando guardavo a 20 o 30 anni), è una sorta di dichiarazione a se stessi prima di tutto, del tempo che si porta.
> Non do a questo un valore aggiunto, ne vi levo valore. E’ qualcosa che ho osservato, che mi porterò nel bagaglio e che potrà essere tra le cose che andrò a elaborare quando sarà il mio tempo, sempre ci arrivi.


Per me dipende ovviamente dalla persona e può essere una scelta per comunicare coraggio, come per me (anche se la pigrizia di non voler andare dal parrucchiere ha avuto un peso) per altre rassegnazione. Ma anche la rassegnazione, nel senso di accettazione della realtà è per me un valore. Non credo che i capelli tinti ringiovaniscano chi è vecchio, ci vuole una certa coerenza tra viso e capelli. È ovvio che una cinquantenne è giovane ed è assurdo che stia bianca. Ma dipende anche dal colore naturale e se lo si vuole e si può riprodurre. Una ....brunetta non può diventare blondie e la tinta nera non è bellissima.


----------



## MariLea (5 Dicembre 2022)

Coraggio? Rassegnazione? La signora che fa la comunicazione ad amici e conoscenti che non tingerà più i capelli...
Come la fate drammatica, manco fosse una malattia grave  la vecchiaia è una fase della vita e beato chi ha la fortuna di arrivarci.
Se parliamo di bellezza, l'età non conta, c'è una bellezza x ogni età. Mai visti giovani brutti? Mai visti vecchi belli? E allora...!


----------



## Marjanna (9 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me dipende ovviamente dalla persona e può essere una scelta per comunicare coraggio, come per me (anche se la pigrizia di non voler andare dal parrucchiere ha avuto un peso) per altre rassegnazione. Ma anche la rassegnazione, nel senso di accettazione della realtà è per me un valore. Non credo che i capelli tinti ringiovaniscano chi è vecchio, ci vuole una certa coerenza tra viso e capelli. È ovvio che una cinquantenne è giovane ed è assurdo che stia bianca. Ma dipende anche dal colore naturale e se lo si vuole e si può riprodurre. Una ....brunetta non può diventare blondie e la tinta nera non è bellissima.


No Brunetta perchè mi hai cambiato avatar, dopo tutti questi anni, cos’è accaduto.

@omicron cosa hai fatto a @Brunetta ?!!??!!!


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No Brunetta perchè mi hai cambiato avatar, dopo tutti questi anni, cos’è accaduto.
> 
> @omicron cosa hai fatto a @Brunetta ?!!??!!!



Ho trovato questo casualmente.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo casualmente.


Certo ma uno simile al mio non l avresti mai scelto


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo ma uno simile al mio non l avresti mai scelto


Non mi assomiglia in niente


----------



## Vera (9 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi assomiglia in niente


Quando una donna cambia look ha in mente una grande rivoluzione


----------



## Marjanna (9 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo casualmente.


Casualmente? 
Respira profondamente, adesso vediamo di farti tornare il tuo avatar.

@omicron!!!!!!!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Quando una donna cambia look ha in mente una grande rivoluzione


Ma ha cambiato solo avatar...
Che tra l altro..le somiglia...
È col mio che non ha nulla a che vedere...


----------



## Marjanna (9 Dicembre 2022)

Qualcuno sa se di è già rifatta il seno?


----------



## Vera (9 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma ha cambiato solo avatar...
> Che tra l altro..le somiglia...
> È col mio che non ha nulla a che vedere...


Doveva avere qualcosa a che fare con il tuo?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Doveva avere qualcosa a che fare con il tuo?


Assolutamente no.....
Ovviamente...
Per nulla ..


----------



## omicron (9 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No Brunetta perchè mi hai cambiato avatar, dopo tutti questi anni, cos’è accaduto.
> 
> @omicron cosa hai fatto a @Brunetta ?!!??!!!


 io?


----------



## omicron (9 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Casualmente?
> Respira profondamente, adesso vediamo di farti tornare il tuo avatar.
> 
> @omicron!!!!!!!!


Ma cosa centro io?  io mica somiglio a Dalila di Lazzaro (purtroppo), e non penso di condizionare nessuno, tantomeno brunetta


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Quando una donna cambia look ha in mente una grande rivoluzione


Purtroppo non ho più quel look da un bel po’


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Casualmente?
> Respira profondamente, adesso vediamo di farti tornare il tuo avatar.
> 
> @omicron!!!!!!!!


Un mio contatto Instagram ha pubblicato una frase motivazionale con questa immagine. Io ho eliminato la frase.


----------



## Marjanna (10 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un mio contatto Instagram ha pubblicato una frase motivazionale con questa immagine. Io ho eliminato la frase.


Una volta avevo un maglione simile, di Stefanel.
Ma hai scelto di cambiare avatar, eliminando il colore (nella tuo precedente spiccavano i punti di rosso e il nero) e scegliendo un disegno totalmente in bianco e nero. Questo sembra quasi una xilografia.

Vuoi forse dire che @omicron non è parte di questo?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Una volta avevo un maglione simile, di Stefanel.
> Ma hai scelto di cambiare avatar, eliminando il colore (nella tuo precedente spiccavano i punti di rosso e il nero) e scegliendo un disegno totalmente in bianco e nero. Questo sembra quasi una xilografia.
> 
> Vuoi forse dire che @omicron non è parte di questo?


Nel precedente c’erano colori? 
Non c’entra nessuno del forum. Proprio un caso.


----------



## omicron (10 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Una volta avevo un maglione simile, di Stefanel.
> Ma hai scelto di cambiare avatar, eliminando il colore (nella tuo precedente spiccavano i punti di rosso e il nero) e scegliendo un disegno totalmente in bianco e nero. Questo sembra quasi una xilografia.
> 
> Vuoi forse dire che @omicron non è parte di questo?


Hai un tantino rotto


----------



## Marjanna (10 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel precedente c’erano colori?
> Non c’entra nessuno del forum. Proprio un caso.


Lo sfondo era rosso.


----------



## omicron (10 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel precedente c’erano colori?
> Non c’entra nessuno del forum. Proprio un caso.


Ma va
Io manipolo tutti 
Anche te 
Ho i superpoteri


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2022)

Dalla foglia di fico io potrei passare a quella del platano  . Recentemente mio figlio mi ha detto che è la sua preferita!


----------



## omicron (10 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dalla foglia di fico io potrei passare a quella del platano  . Recentemente mio figlio mi ha detto che è la sua preferita!


Ma non una foto, mi raccomando, un disegno fatto a matita, così manipolo anche te


----------



## Marjanna (10 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma va
> Io manipolo tutti
> Anche te
> Ho i superpoteri


Te piace


----------



## omicron (10 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Te piace


A sentire te…


----------



## Marjanna (10 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A sentire te…


Io avevo parlato di visione in base ad una considerazione di propria norma.
Te non hai voluto trattare l’argomento e sei corsa alla "cattiva" (o manipolatrice, strega, malvagia...), cosa che non ci azzecca niente con quanto volevo esprimere. Alchè vacca per vacca, escono i vacconi e le vaccate


----------



## omicron (10 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io avevo parlato di visione in base ad una considerazione di propria norma.
> Te non hai voluto trattare l’argomento e sei corsa alla "cattiva" (o manipolatrice, strega, malvagia...), cosa che non ci azzecca niente con quanto volevo esprimere. Alchè vacca per vacca, escono i vacconi e le vaccate


Per due volte ti ho chiesto perché mi mettessi in mezzo per il cambio di avatar di brunetta e mi hai ignorata alla grande senza dare spiegazioni
A quel punto ti sfotto


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Per due volte ti ho chiesto perché mi mettessi in mezzo per il cambio di avatar di brunetta e mi hai ignorata alla grande senza dare spiegazioni
> A quel punto ti sfotto


Ma non l’ho capito nemmeno io eh.
Non mi è sembrato un grande evento.
Mica sono andata dal chirurgo per ritornare a quell’aspetto.


----------



## omicron (10 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non l’ho capito nemmeno io eh.
> Non mi è sembrato un grande evento.
> Mica sono andata dal chirurgo per ritornare a quell’aspetto.


Da quanto avevi il vecchio avatar?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Da quanto avevi il vecchio avatar?


Credo almeno 10 anni.


----------



## Marjanna (10 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Per due volte ti ho chiesto perché mi mettessi in mezzo per il cambio di avatar di brunetta e mi hai ignorata alla grande senza dare spiegazioni
> A quel punto ti sfotto





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non l’ho capito nemmeno io eh.
> Non mi è sembrato un grande evento.
> Mica sono andata dal chirurgo per ritornare a quell’aspetto.


Così, per spostare le carte dal mazzo, e _vedere l'effetto che fa_


----------



## omicron (10 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Così, per spostare le carte dal mazzo, e _vedere l'effetto che fa_


Mah


----------



## Marjanna (10 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mah


ao


----------



## omicron (11 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ao


Ti sei capita da sola


----------



## Marjanna (11 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ti sei capita da sola


Mahao o mahaaaaoooo (un miagolio quasi da baritono).
Se hai incontrato un gatto che lo usava, non lo dimentichi.


----------

